# Oberon's New Idea



## witchirsh (Nov 19, 2008)

I was just on the Oberon board, and they now have a new "Home" page for the Kindle sections. Included in said homepage is a new idea of how to use the Amazon hinged covers WITH an Oberon cover...it looks pretty snappy, if you're one that insists on having the hinged cover.

http://www.oberondesign.com/store/kindle.php


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Wow, 54 design choices!  The K2 owners that want the the hinge and Oberon cover will never be able to make up their minds.  LOL


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

And the KK owners thought we had a hard time!


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Not just 54, but all sorts of color choices in each one..


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Seamonkey, you are right, I didn't go through all of the designs but some of them have 9 color choices!  I can't even imagine what those K2 owners will do to this board trying to decide their cover choice.  Ha Ha Ha

This ought to be fun.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

The mods better start stocking smelling salts!


----------



## Christina (Feb 4, 2009)

Uh oh... this could be trouble!!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

intinst (or 1204 if you prefer) said:


> The mods better start stocking smelling salts!


ROTFL  That is so true instinst, we do have addictive personalities

I did see more masculine styles in the journals though.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I need a life.. but.. it seems like there would be about 416 choices!!  

A few surprise wraparounds, too..


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

And a difibulator!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

ROTFLMAO     It is funny, the majority just received covers we've waited on for a month or longer and now we have this. It is a never ending vicious cycle.


----------



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

Witchirsh -- Thanks for the Oberon news and link.  I haven't visited their page in a couple weeks.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

You know they found out about that here, don't you? I am sure there was someone posting pictures of doing that very thing....

L


----------



## witchirsh (Nov 19, 2008)

libro said:


> Witchirsh -- Thanks for the Oberon news and link. I haven't visited their page in a couple weeks.


Quite welcome! I was actually trying to see if my new cover had shipped yet and discovered that. It's a good thing I already ordered, or it would take me another 6 months just to figure out what else I might want!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

witchirsh said:


> Quite welcome! I was actually trying to see if my new cover had shipped yet and discovered that. It's a good thing I already ordered, or it would take me another 6 months just to figure out what else I might want!


LOL... same here, what a relief!


----------



## Lilly (Dec 14, 2008)

I have to try it because I have an Amazon regular cover for my K2 and I ordered the red River Garden K2 cover and had to have the red Sun but did not want another K2 cover, so I ordered a large red Sun journal!   Both were shipped on Thursday.  To tell you the truth, I did not know what I was going to do with the journal since I've never kept a journal in my life and don't want to start now.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Lilly said:


> I have to try it because I have an Amazon regular cover for my K2 and I ordered the red River Garden K2 cover and had to have the red Sun but did not want another K2 cover, so I ordered a large red Sun journal!  Both were shipped on Thursday. too tell you the truth, I did not know what I was going to do with the journal since I've never kept a journal in my life and don't want to start now.


That is perfect timing. I still have my Amazon cover and have been drooling over the red Sun. I have to save some $$ though. I received my K 2 Tree of Life and red River Garden. You will love it!


----------



## patrickb (Nov 22, 2008)

Ok, so what they're saying is that the Amazon cover (not particularly paper thin) will fit fine in their journal cover. Ok, fine, but you're left with a HUGE cover for $105+. Ummm, no thanks.
Hey Oberon, how about you just offer a hinge choice like other manufacturers have already? 
I liked my Oberon with my K1, but there are enough things about the Oberon's that just rub me the wrong way when faced with buying a second one for my K2. I received an M-Edge prodigy today and so far I think it will work out extremely well [for a lot less] and the way its held (in all the m-edge's for all that matter) is blows the Oberon away with its large corners and cheap piece of elastic cord.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Lilly said:


> I have to try it because I have an Amazon regular cover for my K2 and I ordered the red River Garden K2 cover and had to have the red Sun but did not want another K2 cover, so I ordered a large red Sun journal!  Both were shipped on Thursday. * To tell you the truth, I did not know what I was going to do with the journal since I've never kept a journal in my life and don't want to start now. *


You sound like me, but I actually held off on ordering a journal cover for that very reason (although I thought about it!!).

L


----------



## Lilly (Dec 14, 2008)

Leslie said:


> You sound like me, but I actually held off on ordering a journal cover for that very reason (although I thought about it!!).
> 
> L


Leslie, I have no self control. You remember how much I wanted that red Sun and then Oberon HAD to offer the red RG and through me into a confusion.


Leslie said:


> You sound like me, but I actually held off on ordering a journal cover for that very reason (although I thought about it!!).
> 
> L


At least you had self control but I in the other hand ordered a journal knowing full well I have no used for one! Thank you Oberon for justifying my purchase so now I can rub this in my DH face who had the nerve to call me wasteful when I told him about my purchases. I will let him know that it was my intention to use it for this purpose from the very beginning and that he owe me an apology!


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

Gang

we need to be fair here.. that idea came RIGHT FROM THIS BOARD.. someone posted photos with the amazon case in the oberon cover.. I sent that link to don and he loved it , thought it was genius.. I can't remember who it was but it was ONE of our own!!!!! i told him its amazing what we can do when we want it bad enough..


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Patrizia said:


> Gang
> 
> we need to be fair here.. that idea came RIGHT FROM THIS BOARD.. someone posted photos with the amazon case in the oberon cover.. I sent that link to don and he loved it , thought it was genius.. I can't remember who it was but it was ONE of our own!!!!! i told him its amazing what we can do when we want it bad enough..


I knew it was us. We are the perfect test pool for everything and generator of all ideas...

L


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

I wish I could remember who it was.. I saw it the day after the amazon covers arrived.. this woman put hers in there and had a bunch of photos up.. I was amazed.. I sent it to Don and said, Necessity is the mother of invention.. check this out.

He called me later that day about some things and he LOVED the idea.. thought it was perfect since they were not doing the hinge and when he got his he said the weight was not bad.. anyway.. if I can find that person Kudos to her.. it was genius


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Here's the original thread:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,4398.0.html

It was Tamlyn2 and it's titled Oberon Journal w/Amazon K2 Cover equals Oberon w/hinges!


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

very very cool!


----------



## tamlyn2 (Jan 28, 2009)

Patrizia said:


> I wish I could remember who it was.. I saw it the day after the amazon covers arrived.. this woman put hers in there and had a bunch of photos up.. I was amazed.. I sent it to Don and said, Necessity is the mother of invention.. check this out.
> 
> He called me later that day about some things and he LOVED the idea.. thought it was perfect since they were not doing the hinge and when he got his he said the weight was not bad.. anyway.. if I can find that person Kudos to her.. it was genius


LOL...Yeah! That was mine in the Celtic Hounds Journal (it's a wraparound design...the kindle covers are front design only) I just fell in love with the wraparound look! I have since gotten another journal (Creekbed Maple?) in Saddle, I can't wait to try that one on Winchester. He's wearing his new Purple ROH K2 cover right now. Honestly, I'll probably use the Amazon cover/Journal combination more for when I'm traveling and leave ROH at home. I feel like the Amazon cover/journal combination gives that extra level of protection when my Kindle is getting bumped around in carry-on luggage. Plus...plenty of excuses to buy lots of different journals hehehe


----------



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

Seems like it might be a bit bulky, while the K2 is so sleek...


----------



## tamlyn2 (Jan 28, 2009)

MineKinder said:


> Seems like it might be a bit bulky, while the K2 is so sleek...


You do sacrifice some of slimness..but it opens up options for different designs and color options as well as being able to use the hinge system and still have an Oberon. I have the K2 cover and love it for the slim profile, but honestly I prefer Journal/Hinge cover combination for travel. It definitely offers more protection from bumps and jostling from other items thrown in a travel bag.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Ah yes, Celtic Hounds is one of the surprise wraparounds if you go through all the journal covers.

The journal covers are a tiny bit less expensive than the kindle covers at Oberon, but then you have to add in the Amazon cover.. hmm or.. if you had a talented shoe repair/leather worker, maybe some corners similar to the MEdge corners.  I've been wanting Gingko and of course the journal cover comes in Gingko which is wraparound, but then is complicated by coming in more colors.

And of course, I'm perfectly happy with my M Edge platform.. but those Oberon designs... yummy.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Patrizia said:


> I wish I could remember who it was.. I saw it the day after the amazon covers arrived.. this woman put hers in there and had a bunch of photos up.. I was amazed.. I sent it to Don and said, Necessity is the mother of invention.. check this out.
> 
> He called me later that day about some things and he LOVED the idea.. thought it was perfect since they were not doing the hinge and when he got his he said the weight was not bad.. anyway.. if I can find that person Kudos to her.. it was genius


 I was wondering about the weight. I am thinking of ordering a journal to put my Amazon Cover in.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Seamonkey said:


> Ah yes, Celtic Hounds is one of the surprise wraparounds if you go through all the journal covers.
> 
> The journal covers are a tiny bit less expensive than the kindle covers at Oberon, but then you have to add in the Amazon cover.. hmm or.. if you had a talented show repair/leather worker, maybe some corners similar to the MEdge corners. I've been wanting Gingko and of course the journal cover comes in Gingko which is wraparound, but then is complicated by coming in more colors.
> 
> And of course, I'm perfectly happy with my M Edge platform.. but those Oberon designs... yummy.


Careful, You're getting close to the edge here. Keep looking at the yummy Oberon designs and the next thing you know, you're hungry.


----------



## tamlyn2 (Jan 28, 2009)

Oh, another plus is the buttons...i just _love_ the buttons!  I can have the Creekbed maple as Kindle cover..but have my maple leaf button too!  Oh now I'm wanting that daffodil!  But do i go for Fern or another color?


----------



## frojazz (Feb 10, 2009)

Leslie said:


> I knew it was us. We are the perfect test pool for everything and generator of all ideas...
> 
> L


*evil laugh*

(sounded sorta like this:
Mawhawhaw!!!)

I'm just jealous because I'm _so _ *not * crafty.


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2009)

patrickb said:


> Ok, so what they're saying is that the Amazon cover (not particularly paper thin) will fit fine in their journal cover. Ok, fine, but you're left with a HUGE cover for $105+. Ummm, no thanks.
> Hey Oberon, how about you just offer a hinge choice like other manufacturers have already?
> I liked my Oberon with my K1, but there are enough things about the Oberon's that just rub me the wrong way when faced with buying a second one for my K2. I received an M-Edge prodigy today and so far I think it will work out extremely well [for a lot less] and the way its held (in all the m-edge's for all that matter) is blows the Oberon away with its large corners and cheap piece of elastic cord.


Um, if Oberon's aren't your style that's fine, but there is no need for rudeness and bashing! As has been stated here several times, Oberon can't afford the licensing and machinery costs involved in using hinges. They are not a big corporation like Amazon, Cole Hann, or M-Edge. They are very small family run operation. If they were to go to the trouble and expense of hinges they would probably have to raise the price of the covers, and people would still complain. Pleasing everyone is impossible and frankly since their Kindle covers appear to be selling like hotcakes, why fix what's not broken?

I hope you enjoy your new M-Edge.


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2009)

I'm just thrilled they are continuing to offer covers for us Kindle 1ers! My ROH shipped yesterday..can't wait!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> Here's the original thread:
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,4398.0.html
> 
> It was Tamlyn2 and it's titled Oberon Journal w/Amazon K2 Cover equals Oberon w/hinges!


PraiseGod13 (Judith) did the same thing with her Kindle1 cover and I believe she posted pictures, too. I never did quite understand how she got it to work, but she did. Velcro was involved. But I think the K2 cover and the hinges ends up being a little more effective.

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

NYCKindleFan said:


> I'm just thrilled they are continuing to offer covers for us Kindle 1ers! My ROH shipped yesterday..can't wait!


Keep us posted when it arrives. It is a very beautiful cover. I know you will be thrilled with it like I am with mine.

L


----------



## Supercrone (Feb 28, 2009)

OK, this is probably really dumb, but I don't have an Amazon cover and can't test it, so I'll throw it out there.

In LunarEarthMomma's thread about revamping her Amazon cover with the red faux snakeskin, she said she took the cover apart, and apparently there's an almost full-size inner section that the hinge is attached to. Could you do that and just slip the inner section into the Oberon journal, which would save a lot of thickness and weight? Or is that inner part too flexible or something for it to work? Like I said, I don't have an Amazon cover, so I can't judge. Just a thought.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

How does the button and thong closure work on the large journal?  Do you have to tie it to close it?


----------



## Supercrone (Feb 28, 2009)

DD said:


> How does the button and thong closure work on the large journal? Do you have to tie it to close it?


No. you just wind it around the button and pass the thong behind. Then you pull it tight if you want. It's easy to loosen. No knots involved. The "stickiness" of the leather thong holds it in place.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Supercrone said:


> OK, this is probably really dumb, but I don't have an Amazon cover and can't test it, so I'll throw it out there.
> 
> In LunarEarthMomma's thread about revamping her Amazon cover with the red faux snakeskin, she said she took the cover apart, and apparently there's an almost full-size inner section that the hinge is attached to. Could you do that and just slip the inner section into the Oberon journal, which would save a lot of thickness and weight? Or is that inner part too flexible or something for it to work? Like I said, I don't have an Amazon cover, so I can't judge. Just a thought.


There's an interesting idea. Anyone here who can test this?

L


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

Leslie said:


> There's an interesting idea. Anyone here who can test this?
> 
> L


Actually when I saw her red snake skin one and she said she unglued it, I already thought of doing that with mine. I have a journal coming and thought about doing it. Wish I was sure of my craftiness a little better.


----------



## Lilly (Dec 14, 2008)

Supercrone said:


> OK, this is probably really dumb, but I don't have an Amazon cover and can't test it, so I'll throw it out there.
> 
> In LunarEarthMomma's thread about revamping her Amazon cover with the red faux snakeskin, she said she took the cover apart, and apparently there's an almost full-size inner section that the hinge is attached to. Could you do that and just slip the inner section into the Oberon journal, which would save a lot of thickness and weight? Or is that inner part too flexible or something for it to work? Like I said, I don't have an Amazon cover, so I can't judge. Just a thought.


Not dumb; I'm going to ask her! I have an amazon cover which I'm using until I get my Oberon K2 cover on Thursday. I also have the red Sun journal coming in the same shipment!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

kevin63 said:


> Actually when I saw her red snake skin one and she said she unglued it, I already thought of doing that with mine. I have a journal coming and thought about doing it. Wish I was sure of my craftiness a little better.


You're a nurse, you have a high degree of picky and preciseness. Hot glue guns help, too.

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Lilly said:


> Not dumb; I'm going to ask her! I have an amazon cover which I'm using until I get my Oberon K2 cover on Thursday. I also have the red Sun journal coming in the same shipment!


Excellent. Report back -- we'll be waiting.

L


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

Supercrone said:


> OK, this is probably really dumb, but I don't have an Amazon cover and can't test it, so I'll throw it out there.
> 
> In LunarEarthMomma's thread about revamping her Amazon cover with the red faux snakeskin, she said she took the cover apart, and apparently there's an almost full-size inner section that the hinge is attached to. Could you do that and just slip the inner section into the Oberon journal, which would save a lot of thickness and weight? Or is that inner part too flexible or something for it to work? Like I said, I don't have an Amazon cover, so I can't judge. Just a thought.


I am willing to bet you could do this IF you were to glue the modified Amazon cover into the Oberon, using a leather/fabric compatible type cement. The cement would be critical to proper functioning. (I have some leather work experience making dog bite equipment and other items.)

Eric


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Supercrone said:


> No. you just wind it around the button and pass the thong behind. Then you pull it tight if you want. It's easy to loosen. No knots involved. The "stickiness" of the leather thong holds it in place.


Thanks, Supercrone.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Love the idea....but don't love the added cost and weight of the combination, or the larger dimensions of the journal covers versus their K2 covers.  I just wish Oberon would bring out Daffodil for the K2.    As much as I love my Pond one, I'd trade it in a heartbeat for Daffodil in either Fern or Saddle!


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

Leslie said:


> You're a nurse, you have a high degree of picky and preciseness. Hot glue guns help, too.
> 
> L


I'm willing to try it. I have back up covers if I mess it up and fortunately the Amazon cover is the least expensive, also not that big a deal if I mess it up. And yes, Leslie, I'm very picky so hopefully that will help.

I figure worse case, if I mess it up, I'll have some glue on the inside of the Oberon journal and of course, a wasted Amazon cover.


----------



## Lilly (Dec 14, 2008)

kevin63 said:


> I'm willing to try it. I have back up covers if I mess it up and fortunately the Amazon cover is the least expensive, also not that big a deal if I mess it up. And yes, Leslie, I'm very picky so hopefully that will help.
> 
> I figure worse case, if I mess it up, I'll have some glue on the inside of the Oberon journal and of course, a wasted Amazon cover.


Kevin take lots of pictures if you do because if it works, I like to use you as a tutorial. I only have the Amazon cover as of now since I took so long to order a cover. The Oberon cover and journal will be here Thursday.


----------



## Supercrone (Feb 28, 2009)

kevin63 said:


> I figure worse case, if I mess it up, I'll have some glue on the inside of the Oberon journal and of course, a wasted Amazon cover.


Nah, you can just glue the Amazon cover back together, after you cover it with something exotic and sexy, of course. 

If the inner thingy is stiff enough, could you try it without glue first to see if that's feasible? Probably not, but if it is, it would help folks who don't want to make it permanent. The Kindle is probably too heavy for it to hold without some help. Velcro might work for a less permanent option(?).


----------



## Lilly (Dec 14, 2008)

Here is my conversation with LunarEarthMama:

Me - LunarEarthMama is there an almost full-size inner section that the hinge is attached to? Could I take it apart and just slip the inner section into the Oberon journal?  That would save a lot of thickness and weight.  Please let me know and I'll post your answer in the other thread were we are discussing inserting the Amazon cover inside the Oberon journal.

Luna - Lilly, the hinge and spring mechanism is a part of the inner soft shell.  You can easily just glue the inner part to whatever you want as a cover and be happy with the results just as long as it fits in the spine area well and opens and closes with good flexibility.

Me - I'm looking at the cover now; how did you take it apart?  Did you have to unthread it or just pull it apart?

Luna - There's no unthreading.  The threads that you see in the inner shell will be intact, they are not threaded in the outer shell. I just pulled it apart. Carefully though, don't bend anything.

I personally would want to glue it down for stability, but I guess it wouldn't hurt to see if y'all think it's okay just slipped in.  Test it out over your bed or something, wiggle it around.  If the vertical pockets are deep and snug enough, seem like it would be okay.

Me - One last question before I post your answers in the other thread; What kind of glue did you use?

Luna - Liquid Stitch


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

I'm gonna get some of that liquid stitch.  I guess I'll try a fabric shop?  I saw some on ebay but I can see if there's any around here first I guess.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

kevin63 said:


> I'm gonna get some of that liquid stitch. I guess I'll try a fabric shop? I saw some on ebay but I can see if there's any around here first I guess.


If you have a Joann Fabric near you, try that. Or A.C. Moore or Michael's. Even WalMart might have something, they sell craft supplies (although I don't shop at WalMart).

L


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

You can find liquid Stitch at Joannes, Walmart, Target, Michael Crafts, and I think Kmart.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

OK here goes, first let me say that I do not have a K2, Amazon cover or Oberon Journal but I have been following this thread and the thread from LunaEarthMama.  I went back to the Oberon site and looked closely to the example they have of the Amazon cover in the Oberon Journal and I don't see any reason that the inside liner of the Amazon cover should "slip" out of the journal.  The description on the Journal page says that "our leather cover slides over a hard bound, blank book insert" does anyone have one of these journals that could weigh the book insert to compare with the weight of the Amazon cover liner and K2?  

Someone here suggested that you could just use glue to hold it in the cover, might I suggest Velcro instead?  If you want to make the two more sturdy together I would think that Velcro would work the same as if you were using the Velcro covers that Oberon makes.  This is just my opinion but I would want to try Velcro before using glue on an expensive leather cover.  If you try this method please post pictures and results here.  This is just my take on the issue and I hope it works.


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

I have to agree with B-Kay.....the idea of Velcro as opposed to glue on a leather cover sounds best to me.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

I wonder about some of the 2-faced tape such as is used for holding carpet in place.
Thin, light weight and should hold everything together till you want to take it apart.


----------



## nelamvr6 (Jan 29, 2009)

I'm thinking that the combined weight of the two covers would make the combo too heavy for my taste.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

nelamvr6 said:


> I'm thinking that the combined weight of the two covers would make the combo too heavy for my taste.


Same for me. The Oberon K2 cover is about as heavy as I want to go!


----------

